# Yamaha RXV1065 PS3 issue



## bibby (Sep 2, 2010)

I have a ps3 and it is hooked via hdmi to my rxv1065 then the receiver to my tv via hdmi as well. When i turn on the AVR and the PS3 to play a bluray movie, i need to either go to the on-screen set-up and go back to the movie or turn my avr off then on for me to be able to experience a better resolution from my avision 42al69.

if i don't do the on-screen thing or the off-on of the AVR, the movie i am watching doesn't show as good a resolution ( i think its the 120hz true motion experience that is enabled if i do the off/on procedure) .

Here's another thing, whether or not i do the off/on or onscreen fix , my TV detects that i am playing with 1080p resolution. What could be the problem ? Do i always have to turn my AVR off/on or do the on-screen fix ?

sometimes when i do the off/on procedure, the screen sometimes is garbled with really bad picture quality and i have to turn the avr off and on again to return it normal.


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

Unfortunately HDMI and the way it handles the signal with HDCP/Handshake which is copyright protection has been plagued with issues and that goes for most equipment, but I think they are finally getting to grips with it with v1.4, it may be just a quirk that you have to put up with or possibly change the cable or use a different HDMI connection on the HDTV and see if that helps?

Oh and BTW - welcome to the Home Theatre Shack :T


----------



## bibby (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the warm welcome sir. Will try changing the cables tomorrow and hopefully that will solve my problems!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Sadly, John is probably correct. Yamaha for some reason seems to have the biggest problems with HDCP over HDMI. I have heard many complaints and know several people who have the same issue and the only work around has been to abandon HDMI and use component video cables or as john said run HDMI directly to the display.


----------

